# What a Horrible year



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

My year was messed up from the 1 st blind draw in Sept.
Started with 4 full boxes of Drylocks. Finish with 2 full boxes and 10 in the 3 rd box.
Most years I take over 100 duck, geese.
This year just a handfull.
Wasn't my year at all. With over 2 boxes left I can't blame it on my shooting abaility's but can blame it on lack of weather and lack of birds.
This year will go down as the worst I have ever had.
It pretty bad when your best hunts of the year turned out to be Killbuck Marsh.
Just 10 more months till the early season reopens. Come on September 1.


----------



## mojo (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah mine was pretty bad but mostly due to poor shooting. I had some good days but overall it was either me missing my few shots presented or having a nice boat ride in a marsh watching blackbirds all day. This was really my first year getting back into it again and I wasn't expecting to really be a crack shot but my confidence right now is dismal, and pairing that with so many days of not seeing birds it really started to wear on me. I plan on hitting the 5 stand pretty heavily in the off season and doing a lot more scouting/door knocking for next season.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

hey owen you missed some reallty good days out on the wall. opening day was a riot with all kinds of birds and tuesday and thursday too with the high winds. those 3 days made up for a poor season. shot about 2 1/2 boxes off. gotta learn how to shoot straight from a rocking boat.


----------



## Woodie (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey Van,
Did that anchor hold tight?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

yes it did ,thanx woody. i use that one for perch fishing. now i need t get my prop repaired .


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

I also had a bad year. I know their is still some time left here in the south but over all this was not great year.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

This was one of my best years, by far.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey Van,
You fishing this week at night?


----------

